# Beard frauds me



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jul 31, 2020)

This guy off of r/minoxbeards ascended via the beard frauding his chin projection, acne on the cheeks and shaving it to fraud a strong mandible + ramus 

So my question is bears frauding a viable option for recessed lower third cels


----------



## Incoming (Jul 31, 2020)

Look at how much better his skin looks on the right. Brutal collagen pill


----------



## Copeful (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Jul 31, 2020)

_*Looks like shit*_


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jul 31, 2020)

Another ascension


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Jul 31, 2020)

Everytime I see a guy with a beard like that I always assume they are a recessed subhuman


----------



## Andros (Jul 31, 2020)

Still look bad imo


----------



## DharkDC (Jul 31, 2020)

third pic is sharp as fuck. No doubt he'd be slaying all over london


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Jul 31, 2020)

From ethnicel to ethnicel


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 31, 2020)

His beard looks perfect, I‘m mirin‘


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 31, 2020)

The irony of masking your lack of prenatal androgenicity and sub-par genetics with an inherent masculine feature is beyond me.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 31, 2020)

Over for your reccesed lower third


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 31, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> The irony of masking your lack of prenatal androgenicity and sub-par genetics with an inherent masculine feature is beyond me.


What would you do tho in their place nigguh?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 31, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> What would you do tho in their place nigguh?


commit suicide.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 31, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> commit suicide.


I doubt it, all talk , have some respect for them reccesed lower third niggas, it could be you or maybe you are one indeed


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 31, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> it could be you or maybe you are one indeed


nope, I'd have killed myself by now.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 31, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> nope, I'd have killed myself by now.


You wouldn't even kill yourself if you was a curry, you act like a curry tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 31, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> You wouldn't even kill yourself if you was a curry, you act like a curry tbh


I mog you nonetheless.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 31, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I mog you nonetheless.


In alternative universe maybe


----------

